# Muscadine Varieties



## gaudet (Nov 23, 2008)

I received 4 vines yesterday. I got 2 ison, 1 carlos, and 1 dixie red. Not quite ready to plant them due to them being dormant at this point. I want to plant them in the next few days. I am worried that they will not survive. Should I plant them in individual 1 gallon pots and put them in my garage with a light on a timer? It gets cold in the garage, but not enough to freeze these during our mild winters here. I guess the average daily temps in New Orleans during the winter are probably 35-45 for a couple months at most. Any advice on being able to successfully start these vines would be appreciated.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 23, 2008)

Why can't you plant them when they are dormant? That is the ideal time to plant them. There is less stress on the vine at that point. If you get them growing inside, they will be leaved out and may have transplant shock when planted if you disturb the roots too much.


After saying that, I have never grown a muscadine grape before, so some of the other guys have more to share with you I'm sure than I do. Good luck with them.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 23, 2008)

Based on what I read about them, I believe they would be alright if I planted them tomorrow. I just need to get them some good ground cover to protect the dormant vines. I just have a brown thumb and I am afraid I'll commit herbicide on my new babies


----------



## grapeman (Nov 23, 2008)

Naw, not herbicide- these aren't oregano. Have faith. You will have a d'vine touch.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 23, 2008)

Oregano I can grow


----------



## Waldo (Nov 23, 2008)

gaudet, if they are bare root vines then wrap the roots in some newspaper, moisten it and putthem in the crisper of your refrigrator until you can get your plot ready. I would recommend waiting untl around mid december and then put them out. Keep the roots moist ( not wet) until you do put them out.


----------

